# Dogs, sheep and electric fences



## *hic* (27 May 2015)

Please note that I am asking for advice BEFORE doing this!

I used to have sheep, when I moved them here I used flexi-netting to keep them away from the dogs that people walking past my fields feel it's acceptable to send into my fields to crap and to "play with the sheep (or horses)". I got a severe *******ing from one woman whose dog touched the electric fence and eventually got rid of the sheep as it was all too much hassle.

However, I'd like to have sheep again, I'm having some fencing work done and what I'd like to do is to run post and rail with permanent electric sheep height fencing inside it, so two rails and strands of wire on standoffs inside it. My land is fenced alongside a narrow grass verge on a single track road, it's much used by dog walkers and the other side of the road is a grass verge and then a river. Is it acceptable to have a nose height electric wire inside my fence? IMHO the dogs should not be being allowed to go under the fence at all, but I'm very aware of how cross the previous dog walker was when her little darling got zapped some twenty yards inside my field.


----------



## Carlosmum (27 May 2015)

Suggest you fence with galvanised sheep netting which will keep dogs out & sheep in.  If you have horses in the field run an electric fence round inside to keep them off the netting


----------



## planete (27 May 2015)

You could put signs on your fencing saying it is electrified.  Dog owners should keep their dogs out of your fields anyway.


----------



## *hic* (27 May 2015)

The fence runs are curving making it tricky to use stock fencing.  The dogs that attacked and killed some of my previous flock went straight over the stock fencing  and the single strand of electric fencing inside and out :-( 

My horse electric fencing, which is higher up so dogs go under it is already signed correctly to warn.


----------



## jrp204 (27 May 2015)

As far as I am concerned my sheep are not going to be put at risk because of ignorant dog walkers. The electric fence is on your side of the fence, sod em'. You could run a single strand of plain wire between the rails, this seems to work well too.


----------



## Aru (28 May 2015)

Your stock,your field,your fencing.Put a sign up if its on the right of way but by all means use the electric.

Dogs shouldnt be in the field.If the owners wont control them the fence will. 

A shock from a fence is a hell of a lot kinder to a potential sheep chaser then being pts because it wasnt kept under control and chases your sheep.

Any owner who complains of their trespassing dog getting a shock is an idiot who doesnt understand how dangerous dogs can be to sheep and that you are entitled to shoot dogs that are worrying.An under control dog wont get shocked only one trying to trespass.

3 strands of electric off the mains is what the farmers near town (known area for loose dogs use)....that and a gun.but prevention of axcess is easier than losing sheep.


----------



## Bellasophia (28 May 2015)

In Italy ,my local farmer  has a breed of sheep that are enormous.The ram will stamp his foot in warning as we pass by the electric strand of wire that separates his flock from us.The farmer said it would kill any dog that tried to get near his stock...I believed him,the ram was twice the size of my standard poodle..what about introducing some similar sheep to your herd?here they are referred to as pecora
I will try to find a pic...third pic down...they are really big sheep!!!
...https://pascolovagante.wordpress.co...ritorio-e-sul-perche-non-siamo-tutti-pastori/


----------



## Thistle (28 May 2015)

could you put a llama with the flock. they learn to tolerate your dogs but will see off strangers dogs and foxes


----------



## MyBoyChe (28 May 2015)

Surely if it is private land with no rights of way through it, you can do what you want.  You are more tolerant than me, if it was my land and my sheep at risk I wouldnt be thinking about anyone else who may or may not be able to control their dogs or who thought it was acceptable to be trespassing.  I am a dog lover and would hate to see any of my dogs (or anyone elses for that matter) get hurt, but then I dont let them off their leads near livestock and I wouldnt let them in a field that was private land.  I would put up a sign that said "Private Land, no Public ROW" fence it to suit myself and be done with it.  But then I am old and grumpy


----------



## Dobiegirl (28 May 2015)

MyBoyChe said:



			Surely if it is private land with no rights of way through it, you can do what you want.  You are more tolerant than me, if it was my land and my sheep at risk I wouldnt be thinking about anyone else who may or may not be able to control their dogs or who thought it was acceptable to be trespassing.  I am a dog lover and would hate to see any of my dogs (or anyone elses for that matter) get hurt, but then I dont let them off their leads near livestock and I wouldnt let them in a field that was private land.  I would put up a sign that said "Private Land, no Public ROW" fence it to suit myself and be done with it.  But then I am old and grumpy 

Click to expand...

Haha you sound like me, if you give sway to all and sundry they will really take the Michael, I would put up the electric fencing to suit myself and my stock and put up a sign saying electric fencing and most probably a reminder that dogs, worrying sheep will be shot.


----------



## Tiddlypom (28 May 2015)

jrp204 said:



			The electric fence is on your side of the fence, sod em'.
		
Click to expand...

This. I have electric anti rabbit netting round my perimeter, it doubles up as an anti stray dog fence.

Was asked once by a chap from the local hunt, who was blocking earths in next doors hedgerow if I would please switch my fence off. Erm, no, hounds or anyone from the hunt should not be on my land, so why would it be necessary ?


----------



## gunnergundog (28 May 2015)

Hook your electric fencing up to the mains if you can and use appropriate signage....including dogs worrying livestock will be shot as well as the usual warnings about electric fencing.  If you can position a crow scarer somewhere such that dog walkers may think that shots are being fired, so much the better.....that is of course without causing stress to your own livestock..


----------



## Clodagh (29 May 2015)

My dog has zapped herself on my electric fence, mains chicken netting, and screamed and run away and hid but it didn't actually do her any lasting harm. So, put your fencing up and let them find out for themselves.


----------



## ester (29 May 2015)

If the dog is under control it won't get zapped will it. 

And if it does it won't kill it so . Carry on and fence how you like!


----------



## Apercrumbie (29 May 2015)

A short sharp shock will do the dog and the owner good.  No lasting harm will be done and you have every right to protect your livestock.


----------



## Spudlet (29 May 2015)

If it's next to a right of way, you have to display warning signs at intervals but if not, crack on I say (well crack on anyway, just with signs if you need them). If someone complains, thank them for letting you know that dogs are harassing your stock and assure them that you will be out there from then on with a gun to prevent any such future incidents...

My dog has been zapped right on the nose by a fence - poor sod, he was trying to say hello to the ponies in the field (without crossing the fence, I hasten to add), and I let him as I didn't know the wire was on (I thought one of the ponies had brushed against it. Nope...). Poor dog is now convinced ponies are electric and won't go near them, but other than that, no lasting ill effects!


----------



## splashgirl45 (29 May 2015)

agree with everyone else, fence with what you like.  as long as the electric fence has the necessary signs you should be fine.  neither of my dogs chase livestock but I always put them on the lead if I am next to a field with sheep as I feel there is then absolutely no risk of an accident ..I think if people passing your field cannot stop their dogs from entering they should put them on leads or suffer the consequences!!!


----------

